# Dankung Dancing Ergonomic & Card cut shot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi everyone B)

More shooting with slingshots from Dankung.

This time Dankung Dancing Ergonomic & looped GZK 1842 tubes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting Definitely a fun video to watch


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shows in the right hands looped tubes are as accurate as flats. You just have to learn how to shoot them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That put a smile on your face. lol! Awesome shot!! Love the camera work with the slow mo.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Cracking shooting as always


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

awesome marksmanship.

Were you a troop?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Top notch shooting!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great shooting Definitely a fun video to watch


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

One of my lucky shots B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Shows in the right hands looped tubes are as accurate as flats. You just have to learn how to shoot them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For me looped tubes are easier to shoot than pseudo tapered.

Fork tip rings are bigger than any of my other same type frames and that makes shooting little more difficult.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That put a smile on your face. lol! Awesome shot!! Love the camera work with the slow mo.


Thanks Ibojoe !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Cracking shooting as always


Thanks man


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

crazyslingshot said:


> awesome marksmanship.
> 
> Were you a troop?


Thank You very much crazyslingshot :thumbsup:

Troop no, but we have this military service system here in Finland.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shot!


Thanks Covert5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Top notch shooting!


Thank You very much Pebble Shooter


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Awesome shot!


Thanks SLINGDUDE :headbang:

This is not happening every day.


----------

